# Not sure how to remove stock head unit



## zanez (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm trying to work out how to remove the stock head unit from my 2004 Nissan Bluebird Sylphy. There isn't really anything that could unscrew, so I'm guessing I'll have to remove it through unclipping various things.

Here's a pic of it - http://img51.imageshack.us/img51/7135/dsc00648x.jpg

The wood style trim / black plastic seem to be attached and possibly are the same piece of plastic.

Anyone know how I might go about removing this?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Try taking a tiny flathead screwdriver and gently pry the wood trim up and see if it gives. It's probably just holding with some tabs so push the screwdriver slightly inwards and then pry up slowly. Use a piece of cloth or tissue where the screwdriver hits your paneling so you don't scratch it.


----------



## zanez (Feb 21, 2010)

That's what I figured. It seems to move around when you pry at it, however there's not really anywhere you can get great purchase. I'll give it another go tonight and see what happens. Would I generally be best to pry at several places, one after another?

Unfortunately it seems that any angle you try to take this at, it's quite awkward

Thanks for the reply, Faja


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

I would just start at one place - probably try to get the top piece off first, start with one of the top corners.


----------



## zanez (Feb 21, 2010)

Faja said:


> I would just start at one place - probably try to get the top piece off first, start with one of the top corners.


Got it sorted, thanks

For the record, if anyone has the same problem - start by prying about two thirds of the way down the amber coloured trim. I started on the left side then did the right. From there, pry the upper section, then, finally, next to the air conditioning ducts as well.

refer here :

http://img717.imageshack.us/img717/7135/dsc00648x.jpg

started with yellow, then pink, then green, then blue. you can't see the aircon clearly in that pic.

Hope it helps anyone in need!


----------

